# Reflective Material



## mikernak (May 8, 2008)

Ok here's the problem!  I cannot get this stuff to reflect!  it is Prismatic reflective material coated in a vinyl!







It always shines from the vinyl!!!

Anybody else ever shoot this kind of stuff... OR have any suggestions!?


----------



## Shibby! (May 8, 2008)

I think the whole point is that the light has to be shining on it directly to reflect.  If you are using off camera flash, it won't shine.

Try putting a flash on your camera.

(I may be wrong, but just offering a suggestion)


----------



## mikernak (May 8, 2008)

I'm desperate now, i've tried pretty everything under the sun.  snooting, reflectors, flagging, polarizer over lens, don't think dulling spray will work (but trying tomorrow)!

my last theory is hot lights... wysiwyg scenario!

I did try your suggestion, with no avail.  Thanks though!!!


----------



## Jedo_03 (May 8, 2008)

see the car at the bottom right...
presume the front of the car is facing the guy...
what if you turn on the headlights??
Jedo


----------



## Atropine (May 9, 2008)

Well, the normal design of reflective materials is that they reflect most of the light back to where it came from. So polarizers and  snoots and all other stuff won't help you much if you don't have the main source of light coming from your pov. Try some special arrangement with the flash shooting rigt beside the front lens, as close as you can. Moving back will also help you since the angle between  camera-target-flash will get narrower.


----------



## mikernak (May 9, 2008)

I feel like a horses-arse!!!  DULLING SPRAY saves the day again!

I even thought of it, but thought it would block the light from bouncing back to the camera.

It actually smoothes the light and makes it more uniform!  Yahoo!!!!!!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  sometimes you have to just ask and then you get ideas!  So i guess thanks for being there!


----------

